# GI News April



## Vanessa (Apr 1, 2009)

Items in this month's GI News include

Sweeten your life with low GI sugar (GI 50)
Can cinnamon reduce the blood glucose rise after eating? 
Lupin - dream ingredient or allergy nightmare? Catherine Saxelby investigates
Mythbuster Nicole Senior looks at vegetarian diet health claims
Prof Trim checks out how much protein you actually need

http://ginews.blogspot.com/


----------

